# Bellator 110 results, and other news



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

> Quinton Jackson def. Christian M'Pumbu - Knockout
> 
> Mo Lawal def. Mikhail Zayats - Unanimous Decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)
> 
> ...





> At tonight's season 10 debut, Bellator announced their PPV debut. On May 17, Bellator will stage their first ever PPV. The show will feature Eddie Alvarez vs. Michael Chandler III, the rubber match in the Lightweight series that has so far produced two Fight of the Year candidates.
> 
> Bellator originally planned a PPV for November 2 last year to be headlined by Rampage Jackson vs. Tito Ortiz and featuring Eddie Alvarez vs. Michael Chandler II. However, when Ortiz went down to injury, that event was moved to Spike TV. Now, Bellator makes attempt #2, this time to settle the score in Bellator's greatest rivalry.
> 
> No word yet on other fights for the Bellator PPV. But with King Mo winning tonight and Rampage Jackson taking to the cage later to face Christian M'Pumbu, you have to suspect Rampage vs. Mo would make sense as a co-main event alongside Alvarez vs. Chandler III.


Gif of the Jackson/Lawal scuffle:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

The after fight stuff with Mo and Rampage was all a bit crap and Jimmy Smith needs to get the sack for getting in the way ALL THE TIME. But that said this was a great weekend for Bellator. they put on some great fights, they actually put both Mo and Rampage at risk Zayets is no joke and M'Pumbu certainly had a chance against Rampage but was left wanting, it was a better match up for Rampage without a doubt. I think both legitamised their standings in Bellator this weekend. Its a shame they had the decision fest it turned into as there were a couple of guys who clearly could have pushed for a finish but that is the modern MMA disease.

There were some really great discussions going on over at MMA Beat about the fact theat Bellator is finally turning a corner even with the hardcore fans. The Gil situation proved the money AND the exposure is there for thiose that deserve it and Rampage and Mo are proving that they can build fights in the correct way to build credible stars. The Rampage haters are starting to look at him through the lens of the guy he actuially is, his last 3 fights in the UFC his knees were ****ed hence his terrible lack of movement which is clearly not present since coming to Bellator. Yeah, he's getting on in MMA years but hell, he can clearly still bang.

Good work Bellator.


----------

